# Impaled by Screwdriver



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Gears,

Welcome!!! I'm new also, I hope this helps. Your leg first. I would go with a hand saw
cut a half moon shape out of the saw blade ( maybe with some sort of blasma cutter, drill two small holes at the ends by the half moon and tie it to your leg. As for the screwdriver, you could do it the old fashioned way & just stick it thru your arm ( haha ) you could look fro a toy one that looks realistic or paint it to look better. Put a elastic band thru both ends. Any way
again hope it helps.


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks a bunch i like the hand saw idea alot, i had thought of PVC pipe but thought that was over doing it ha


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

maybe you can figure out a way to incorporate an optical illusion like these- 

excuse the poor shape of the glove, but it is like a hand and its holding a severed arm. Whats the illusion is that your real hand is the one poking out at the end and you can move the fingers, making it seem like your holding a moving severed arm. I couldnt close the fake hand all the way because the velcro that holds the wrist part on was coming undone.


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

thats pretty cool, ill keep that in mind, and nice prop, ya make it?


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

for anyone following this i should have pictures up very soon, craftsman makes it very hard to make halloween costumes hahaha


----------



## gears of gore (Aug 4, 2010)

View attachment 11594

will hopefully look alot better when its thru the sleeve and dressed up with blood and stuff, feedback is greatly appreciated

*edit* first time doing a pic so thats why its huge haha


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

That looks great!

I’ve always a fan of the grisly side of home improvement. You'll definitely have to upload some pics once it completed. Good job!


----------

